# Ragdoll kittens - floral theme



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

We did this shoot yesterday morning. I am really disappointed with the result ... light took too long to reach the front veranda where we were set up; shutter speed much too low; ISO pushed up resulting in noise ... but the kits were wonderful. They really had a great time with the shoot and were SO well behaved ... I am really proud of them.

Images posted in birth order ... three girls, two boys ... all of them Blue Colourpoints and now 9 weeks 3 days old

Click on the image to see larger size with better IQ


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

awww they are so sweet


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

well they look pretty good to me, and the noise ??......................never heard a thing.

I still love the pic you posted with the chef's hat on


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

davebeech said:


> well they look pretty good to me, and the noise ??......................never heard a thing.
> 
> I still love the pic you posted with the chef's hat on


You are too kind, Dave 
The little chef hat kitten is Annie. Here she is (foreground) with her brother Charlie, recently snapped by their owner Sue. The two of them are very very beautiful - I am quite proud of them.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

what gorgeous kittens! Wow! I love ragdolls!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

So cute! Do they all have homes waiting? I bet their new owners will love these pictures!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww they are just so beautiful. Great pictures!!


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

Are any of the girls still available?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous,stunning,love them!.L


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not a kitty fan but they adoreable! When you said floral theme I thought you meant for names LOL but I love the photos they are very sweet!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Linn,you can say that ...< I am really disappointed with the result ... light took too long to reach the front veranda where we were set up; shutter speed much too low; ISO pushed up resulting in noise > but you know! It 's a really good photos!!!Don't be so hard on yourself.Just keep posting ,we 'll take any qualities from you(I bet you can't even make a bad one!!!He-he)LOL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Linn, the photos and kittys are just beautiful, do they all have homes to go to, How about a kitty and Harvey shot--- is that a challenge!!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> So cute! Do they all have homes waiting? I bet their new owners will love these pictures!


Absolutely Lisa - kittens are spoken for a long time ago already. The new owners have the opportunity to visit the kits every Saturday morning. It's a nice bonding process with all the kits as well as our adult cats - and also great opportunities for me to educate them on kitten/cat care


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ash said:


> I'm not a kitty fan but they adoreable! When you said floral theme I thought you meant for names LOL but I love the photos they are very sweet!


 I always chose a theme for the names. This litter will have the word "blue" plus a Christian name. So far we have : Azure Zara; Saphire Calista; Blue Baloo; Lily Lalique; and the last one the owners can't decide on a name yet :doh: 

The next photo theme I would like to do is a musical theme ... should be fun.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Linn, the photos and kittys are just beautiful, do they all have homes to go to, How about a kitty and Harvey shot--- is that a challenge!!!!


Thank you Ann, yes all have new homes already.

Unfortunately, these kittens are not going to run the house and will be confined to their nursery till the day they leave. Harvey is simply just too irrisponsible and as he is chasing the adult cats, he would no doubt inflict harm on the little kittens ... in innocence, of course. 

The cats are not fond of him (due to being chased) and my hopes of having cute Harvey/Ragdoll images are not going to happen till he has settled down and learned manners.:no:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

olik said:


> Linn,you can say that ...< I am really disappointed with the result ... light took too long to reach the front veranda where we were set up; shutter speed much too low; ISO pushed up resulting in noise > but you know! It 's a really good photos!!!Don't be so hard on yourself.Just keep posting ,we 'll take any qualities from you(I bet you can't even make a bad one!!!He-he)LOL


Thank you Olga. However, these are not sharp enough for publication, and that is what I did the shoot for. I am building up a portfolio for a calendar ... my dream!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

linncurrie said:


> Thank you Olga. However, these are not sharp enough for publication, and that is what I did the shoot for. I am building up a portfolio for a calendar ... my dream!


 In this case MAY BE.BE sure to let us know when you calendar is comming,I would like to have one.You doing one on Harvey too?


----------

